# Dynamic Front Indicators...



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

So I thought that the dynamic fromt indicators was only present on the matrix headlights? I'm just going through the configurator and it states that they are present on the Standard LED headlights on a new TTS? Is this something new? 
The new TTS (Black Edition) that i test drove last week had standard LED headlights and didn't have the dynamic indicators....confused :roll:


----------



## robes (Jul 6, 2016)

This is a new thing. I might not have ordered the matrix lights if there had been dynamic indicators as standard. However the matrix lights are brilliant. My TTS is just over 2 months old, so this is a recent change - I wonder what else has changed.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Dino_Donis said:


> So I thought that the dynamic fromt indicators was only present on the matrix headlights? I'm just going through the configurator and it states that they are present on the Standard LED headlights on a new TTS? Is this something new?
> The new TTS (Black Edition) that i test drove last week had standard LED headlights and didn't have the dynamic indicators....confused :roll:


The MY18 cars have had some changes so likely correct.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

I always thought it was a bit odd that they only fitted them at the back as standard!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Reckon its still the same. This is taken from the config for S-line. It doesn't say front and rear so I guess its just on the rear as it always was. Look at Matrix LEDs and that says front and rear so nothing changed I don't think.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

ZephyR2 said:


> Reckon its still the same. This is taken from the config for S-line. It doesn't say front and rear so I guess its just on the rear as it always was. Look at Matrix LEDs and that says front and rear so nothing changed I don't think.


Good spot! It's strange though why you would talk about the rear lights when you are choosing the headlights? Especially as the rear lights don't change.... :?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Bit of a swizz in terms of price and totally snobbish I know but I wouldn't be without my dynamic indicators!


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Bit of a swizz in terms of price and totally snobbish I know but I wouldn't be without my dynamic indicators!


You are right they are very cool  
Worth having the matrix lights just for them...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Bit of a swizz in terms of price and totally snobbish I know but I wouldn't be without my dynamic indicators!


Same I love the dynamic indicators an the matrix lights for that matter, my only wish is that the mirror indicators swept aswell then it would be complete


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

What a shame..


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

My configurator says that dynamic lights are for the rear..


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

The UK configurator is misleading and I did contemplate complaining when my car arrived without front dynamic indicators.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

yeah, I confirm! reading 3 configurators, dynamic light are only with matrix


----------

